# Your HT in 2013



## hjones4841

Happy New Year to all!

So, what are your plans for your home theater for 2013? Build a new one? Equipment upgrades? More subs? Room treatments? Don't know - will have to see what new toys go on the market ?

Nothing, because it is perfect already?


----------



## jgourlie

I am still working on some room treatments...I should be picking those up this year....at least that is the plan


----------



## phillihp23

Ok...lets see. Finished the HT in November. Already upgrading...speakers...should be in tommorrow. Would like to upgrade reciever and projector this year...to be 4K ready. LOL!!! the never ending build...or as some significant others would say...money pit :spend:


----------



## tonyvdb

My plan is to completely re do one of the walls in my Theater as it is that old ugly panel board. It also has no insulation and it divides the basement in half so the furnace room is on the other side. I want to build an av rack into it as well so all my equipment will be out of sight but easily accessible from behind.


----------



## ALMFamily

My plan is to finish construction and then move on to building the kit speakers I got from Danny and then a sonosub!


----------



## Wardsweb

I plan on adding more speakers, a new receiver, a projector and screen for a full 9.1 system.


----------



## Prof.

Just bought the timber today for a horn sub.. That will be all I'm doing in 2013..I think!! :bigsmile:


----------



## vann_d

2013 is my year! Building the basement with a living room theater. 4pi speaker kit builds for the LCR. 7.1 system with a new 65" display. Adding 4 Ficar IB318 subs. Getting a new Onkyo NR-809 receiver. Uh, that ought to be plenty...:R


----------



## hjones4841

Wardsweb: More Jubes?? 

Prof and vann_d: Sounds like great plans. Keep us posted on your progress and post plenty of pictures.

Prof: What is your target cutoff frequency?


----------



## jays86lx

Since 2012 really got me into buying a nice TV for me at least and then finally a blu-ray player, This year i would like to purchase a good receiver and speaker combo. This will be for our living room and then by the end of the year I would like to begin finishing my basement and turning part of it into a dedicated HT room. Realistically I know buying the HT equipment will be out of the question this year but if i could at least get the design, framing, and running of the cables complete I will be happy.


----------



## hjones4841

jays86lx said:


> but if i could at least get the design, framing, and running of the cables complete I will be happy.


Planning is fun, also, even if only on paper:bigsmile:


----------



## Peter Loeser

I would like to upgrade my subs. Since I spent a good bit of 2012 remodeling and tinkering, I'm hoping to spend most of 2013 just enjoying the space I have created. We'll see how long it takes for the upgrade bug to strike again.


----------



## Prof.

hjones4841 said:


> Prof: What is your target cutoff frequency?


The horn design I'm using has been tuned to 30Hz.. but by all accounts it will extend well below that with useable output..
People who have already made the sub report that they can at times feel vibrations in their rooms, but no audible sound! That would have to be frequencies below 20Hz.!


----------



## chashint

It's a living room setup and no changes are planned for 2013.


----------



## jimbodude

New projector is a definite. Got to dump this old loud 720p Epson and go with something nice and new and quiet. Maybe even 3D, but that would require a new receiver too... We'll see how things go...


----------



## mpompey

My hope is to upgrade my receiver this year. The 1800 is getting long in the tooth. I'm looking for something to support 9.2.

Been with Yamaha for awhile but am thinking of going over to an Integra DTR or Onkyo brand 9.2 receiver. Looking for ability to crossover different speakers at different settings, Audyssey, HDMI 3D capable, Network capable, and Dolby Volume.


----------



## J&D

Possibly upgrading the PJ to 1080p - when is that next giveaway?  I have been considering the Panny 8000 but with each new iteration I am tempted to wait for next years version. Meanwhile I still have a brand new bulb sitting on the shelf for my AX100 that I should go ahead and use up.


----------



## mpompey

Go ahead and use that bulb. When you are ready to get the next projector you can always "enhance" your sale with a low hour bulb. Never hurts


----------



## hjones4841

Lots of good plans. Keep 'em coming. And keep us posted on how everything turns out and when.


----------



## JQueen

I'm planning on upgrading my projector nothing to crazy looking at the Mits HC4000


----------



## Prof.

JQueen said:


> I'm planning on upgrading my projector nothing to crazy looking at the Mits HC4000


Great choice!..It's a little ripper!! (Aus slang!)


----------



## H_Roark

Finally hoping to get into a house this year. Almost all of my equipment is sitting in storage. I am watching a 90" image on a bedroom wall with a pair of tiny Definitive tech 600 series speakers. No receiver and only my LG LED projector on a tripod. Can't wait to get my Monitor Audio's back into play.


----------



## yoda13

Anthem MRX 300 and a Panny DMP-BDT220 are on the way in the upcoming weeks. Pretty psyched for the MRX :yikes:


----------



## tane0019

In my wish-list for 2013:-

1) build myself a 3 channels power amp from Hypex NCore NC400.
2) get myself a Benchmark DAC2 HGC (DAC + pre for stereo & HT by-pass for AV integration)
3) maybe change the front 3 speakers (if still got $$ left) :devil:


----------



## mpompey

H_Roark said:


> Finally hoping to get into a house this year. Almost all of my equipment is sitting in storage. I am watching a 90" image on a bedroom wall with a pair of tiny Definitive tech 600 series speakers. No receiver and only my LG LED projector on a tripod. Can't wait to get my Monitor Audio's back into play.


I feel you man. Hope you get into your spot soon. I remember moving 5 years back and Jonesing so hard for my gear I setup a computer monitor on some boxes with a cheap Altec Lansing 2.1 setup and watched Treasure Planet in an old folding chair!


----------



## lcjr71

Planning on finishing my Home Theater room. Just bought my Onkyo HT-S9400 and hope to have the Epson 5010 before the year is over.


----------



## Sevenfeet

I have three items on the wish list.

The cheapest would be to invest in a Oppo BDP-103 to replace the aging Sony Blu-Ray player I have now. That's $500 out of pocket.

The next item on the list would be a new receiver. My Denon 3805 is coming up on 10 years of service and although there is nothing wrong with it, it doesn't do anything HDMI and it would be useful to upgrade that and to retire a Monoprice HDMI switcher I've been using in the interim. While the 4520 is certainly drool worthy, I'm thinking the 3313 is probably more affordable.

But the thing that may get replaced in 2013 is my display. I have a classic Mitsubishi 65813 65" RPTV with 9" CRT guns. It was state of the art back then and was one of the last great RPTV displays before they were replaced by first RPTV DLP and then LED and Plasma TVs (well, ones in this size class). Over the holiday it checked in its 9th birthday in service. But you can easily get TVs that smoke this display now for half the money I paid for it. My wife has resisted spending the money on a new set but I'm noticing some problems with this set now....convergence is becoming challenged and I'm seeing signs of some power supply issues. 

As far as replacing it, the short list includes Panasonic's 65" plasma set or maybe Samsung's 65" LED-LCD sets although I'm not ruling out some of the 70-75" sets from Sharp, Vizio or others. Ironically buying another 65" set will actually seem smaller since the new set will hang on the wall, and therefore be three feet back from the current screen since that TV is nearly 36" thick.


----------



## filtor1

Looks like adding different subs is all I will do this year.  

Chris


----------



## LCSeminole

A two channel setup in the bedroom is the next project. I have an unused Emotiva XPA-2 that I'd like to pair up with an Emotiva XSP-1, at this point I'm unsure of what direction I'll head for speakers.


----------



## hjones4841

filtor1 said:


> Looks like adding different subs is all I will do this year.
> 
> Chris


Well, that is always a good idea. Tim Allen's famous quote from Home Improvement, "More Power," almost always applies to HT:yes:


----------



## filtor1

hjones4841 said:


> Well, that is always a good idea. Tim Allen's famous quote from Home Improvement, "More Power," almost always applies to HT:yes:


That is my approach too.  Going from a single sealed Titanic 15" to 4-18" Fi Q HT S1's ported. Should be a bit more output. 

Chris


----------



## PC509

Build a new 15" Dayton sub. 
Update my main speakers (still undecided on which make/model)
Update my receiver. 

Then, aesthetics. Make a 8" riser behind the front seating to add a row of seats for the kids. Also, build a small snack/popcorn stand. I'd also like to update my electronics rack a bit to make it look more modern. 

A lot to do, but it is one of the main rooms I spend a lot of time in and enjoy.


----------



## hjones4841

PC509 said:


> it is one of the main rooms I spend a lot of time in and enjoy.


Yep, that's the whole idea:yes:


----------



## H_Roark

Starting to think about a Marantz receiver and a Control4 system.


----------



## eclipse911t

My equipment list is complete.


The first "upgrade" of 2013 was REW and the UMIK-1. 

This has lead to the consideration of 8 additional panels of 3" thick rigid fiberglass on the rear wall. This would put my rear wall at roughly 45% absorption 55% reflective. 

I'm also considering 12' long super chunks along the wall-ceiling corners down each side of the room filled with 24x24x34 6" thick mineral fiber. I'm working on taming some of the low end nasties in my room.


----------



## rab-byte

I've got an HC-250 with SR-250 coming my way in the next few months. From there I'm planning to transition my system from 2.1 to 5.1 with motion 30&15s from Martin Logan. Beyond that it's just adding to the movie library.


----------



## ericzim

My plans include upgrading to 9.1 or 11.1 with a new AVR, probably Denon or Onkyo depending on what items are being offered when the new series of units are introduced. Audyssey DSX technology is very intriguing to me.


----------



## snowmanick

I was planning on getting new speakers this year, and still may, but we are expecting our first child. So, HT is kind of secondary obviously. That said, my wife and I are discussing elements of the HT (speakers/subs) that might be changed because of the child. Such as my mains towers aren't super stable and can be tipped over, so we are debating more stable towers, (or wall mounted speakers,) as our HT in in our living room.


----------



## rab-byte

snowmanick said:


> I was planning on getting new speakers this year, and still may, but we are expecting our first child. So, HT is kind of secondary obviously. That said, my wife and I are discussing elements of the HT (speakers/subs) that might be changed because of the child. Such as my mains towers aren't super stable and can be tipped over, so we are debating more stable towers, (or wall mounted speakers,) as our HT in in our living room.


Wall mounted fronts can still sound very good. If you haven't already you may want to look into a closed tv stand and an RF remote. Also down firing sealed subs are good so no little hands can put toy cars into the subwoofer.


----------



## PC509

snowmanick said:


> I was planning on getting new speakers this year, and still may, but we are expecting our first child. So, HT is kind of secondary obviously. That said, my wife and I are discussing elements of the HT (speakers/subs) that might be changed because of the child. Such as my mains towers aren't super stable and can be tipped over, so we are debating more stable towers, (or wall mounted speakers,) as our HT in in our living room.


First: Congrats! 

I think this site has a review on some decent Axiom wall mounted speakers. I remember having to baby proof our home. The little things got a lot of attention. I agree with the other poster - bottom fired subwoofer. My Dad kept some old Yamaha speakers for a long time with pushed in dust caps from when I was a kid. I think I have a pair myself that my son pushed in, too!


----------



## hjones4841

ericzim said:


> My plans include upgrading to 9.1 or 11.1 with a new AVR, probably Denon or Onkyo depending on what items are being offered when the new series of units are introduced. Audyssey DSX technology is very intriguing to me.


I have been running 11.2 for about a year and really enjoy DSX on some material, blu rays especially. Network TV - sometimes good, sometimes rather echo-ey. Nice to be able to toggle it on and off easily.


----------



## BruceW

Planing to go with Marantz receiver..


----------



## hjones4841

Marantz makes really good gear; can't go wrong.


----------



## JQueen

BruceW said:


> Planing to go with Marantz receiver..


I've really been enjoying my AV7005


----------



## Todd Anderson

My big upgrade is going to be finishing off the blackout of my ht. having black carpet installed in abouT a week! Did a ton equipment-wise last year. I'm thinking this will be the year that I sit back, relax and enjoy a ton of flicks!!!


----------



## rmichnow

Thinking about converting my 5.1 Ascend Sierra Towers system to a 7.1. Will need to purchase surrounds for the sides of my couch. Maybe the Sierra 1 on stands. 

Also, am thinking about adding a second SVS sub. 7.2 system would rock.

Am definitely planning to add a Darbee Darblet to my projection system and determine if advantages in sharpness can be achieved.


----------



## Wardsweb

Wardsweb said:


> I plan on adding more speakers, a new receiver, a projector and screen for a full 9.1 system.


Well on my way. Rear surround and front high speakers in, the screen is up and the projector is hung. Now for a new receiver.


----------



## scsmitty

I plan on finishing my acoustic panels and building soffit bass traps. Possibly new theater seats to replace the old couch I'm currently using. Maybe, if I play my cards just right, get a new pair of Paradigm surrounds so I can have a 7.1 setup.


----------



## hjones4841

27dnast said:


> My big upgrade is going to be finishing off the blackout of my ht. having black carpet installed in abouT a week! Did a ton equipment-wise last year. I'm thinking this will be the year that I sit back, relax and enjoy a ton of flicks!!!


Making the room as dark as possible certainly helps with a projection setup. I blacked out mine a couple of years ago and the perceived contrast was somewhat improved.


----------



## hjones4841

scsmitty said:


> I plan on finishing my acoustic panels and building soffit bass traps. Possibly new theater seats to replace the old couch I'm currently using. Maybe, if I play my cards just right, get a new pair of Paradigm surrounds so I can have a 7.1 setup.


Bass traps make a lot of difference. I was not a believer until about 3 years ago when a friend convinced me to add them. bpape on our home audio acoustics forum was a big help in figuring out what to do for my room. I purchased traps from GIK rather than building my own. When I build things, well, it looks like I built them.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

We’ve already started this year, ditching DirecTV. We found a nifty TIVO DVR unit that tunes in OTA broadcasts and does streaming. The combined subscriptions (TIVO, Netflix, Hulu) are only 1/3 of what we were paying DirecTV. 

I’m also considering getting some new speakers this year. Not that there’s anything wrong with the ones I have, but after 20 years or so I think it’s time for a change...

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Utopianemo

To start, I plan on upgrading the electrical service. We have an old federal pacific panel which is set to burn the house down. After that I build the cabinetry, which If all goes well, should have motorized platforms and drawer slides to hide the speakers from the kiddies when not in use. At that time I'll also try to redo the Sheetrock where the cabinetry is going, to make the wall less of a transmitter of sound. Also going to install the casing for a motorized projector screen I scored off an office remodel job(I work as an electrician in a large office building). The screen material is old and 4:3 so I'll have to replace it when the projector becomes a reality in a year or three. 

As for purchases, a receiver upgrade should coincide with the cabinetry. I'm planning on upgrading my trusty old pre-HDMI JVC for a Pioneer Elite SC-65. Maybe also this year, if I don't win that SVS sub, I'll have enough dough for a PSA vented 15" sub. Hey, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## hjones4841

Utopianemo said:


> We have an old federal pacific panel


I know what you mean. The builder put one of those in when we had the house built in 1985. After several breakers with burned poles and having to pay $50+ per breaker because they were out of business, I had a Square D panel put in when I had a whole house generator installed in 1998. I read several stories about FP panels overheating and fires.


----------



## Utopianemo

I've lived here for two years and in that time had 4 situations where breakers should have tripped. Three were by me replacing a receptacle or switch, and one was my four-year-old plugging in something incorrectly. Of those 4 times, three did not actually trip the breaker. 

I have the new equipment ready to go; I'm just waiting for the permitting to happen. As an electrician, I like Oregon's heavily legislated permitting process because it cuts back on the number of people doing their own work who have no business doing so. As an electrician/homeowner, however, I find the process to be a bit cumbersome.


----------



## mvision7m

Hello everyone, I hope you are all well on your way to completing your respective H.T. plans. 

As for me, I just added an SVS SB13 Ultra to my set up a week ago. Unfortunately in the process of getting the sub situated and set up I discovered that my receiver (Yamaha RX-V3800) has some kind of audio issue in which its limiting low frequencies. Sometimes there is great bass performance and others the bass is weak and the vocals are no longer locked in the center. I had suspected something was possibly wrong for a few months but now I'm sure. So, it's time to start looking at separates, I already have an Emotiva XPA-2 so I'm considering and XPA-3 and an Emotiva pre-amp to complete the processor/power gear. I also need to pick up better surround speakers as right now I'm using Bose 201s that aren't the best match for the three main speakers which are Paradigm Studio V.4s. I'm hoping the new Panasonic ZT60 is all its billed to be also and if it is, hopefully I'll have one by Christmas. Of course, I'll need to hit the lottery or something first. I'm as greedy (when it comes to this hobby) as I am optimistic. 

Cheers everybody, best of luck with all of your projects/upgrades.


----------



## Todd Anderson

hjones4841 said:


> Making the room as dark as possible certainly helps with a projection setup. I blacked out mine a couple of years ago and the perceived contrast was somewhat improved.


Mine is completely blacked out with the exception of the floor rug. I do have a 8X10 black rug in front of the screen... but there still is a very light colored carpet exposed. I've got the order in for black rug (looked at some with designs and such - which are awesome - but, at the end of the day decided to go with all black).

Looking forward to this finishing touch on the blackout!!


----------



## htinstallnj

I have been wanting to do this for a long time and have finally decided that instead of purchasing an 80" TV, I am going to keep my current 46" and go out and get a projector and electric screen (recessed in ceiling) that will come down and cover my 46" TV when I want to watch movies or play Xbox!

Only obstacle in my way right now is a ceiling fan in the center so I need to lay out all of my options first!


----------



## diablo

I intend to finally retire my Anthem AVM 20, when the Emotiva XMC-1 finally appears. This will give me all the hdmi's I'll need plus room correction that I currently lack


----------



## hjones4841

htinstallnj said:


> I have been wanting to do this for a long time and have finally decided that instead of purchasing an 80" TV, I am going to keep my current 46" and go out and get a projector and electric screen (recessed in ceiling) that will come down and cover my 46" TV when I want to watch movies or play Xbox!
> 
> Only obstacle in my way right now is a ceiling fan in the center so I need to lay out all of my options first!


There is nothing like watching a blockbuster movie on a projector with a huge screen. Be sure you can control the light in the room or it will be washed out. Amazon has light blocking curtains that work very well.


----------



## hjones4841

diablo said:


> I intend to finally retire my Anthem AVM 20, when the Emotiva XMC-1 finally appears. This will give me all the hdmi's I'll need plus room correction that I currently lack


Please post a review when you get the XMC-1. I have Emotiva amps in my system and they perform very well. Being able to switch HDMIs in the pre/pro is a big convenience. I have used external HDMI switches before and all had their drawbacks.


----------



## hyghwayman

I upgraded receiver (7.2) and speakers (5.1) last year so this year I would like to install two more speakers (what do you all think? rear sur, frt H or W) and win that awesome SVS sub raying: getting me to the full 7.2  not that I would need or even want to use Bic after hearing the SVS sub in my set up. I have also started :reading: into building acoustic panels and bass traps :help: any suggestions welcomed and appreciated. 
 

Wish list: 2nd sub, new tv or projector + screen, build an isolated HT room in the garage someday


----------



## hjones4841

highwayman: I have seen recommendations to add front wides before rear surrounds. I already had rear surrounds when I added wides, so I cannot comment on that recommendation. I have 11.2 now and with the right movie (like Skyfall and especially Avatar) the added effects of the extra channels are readily apparent. On TV shows, it is hit/miss. Some sound really nice, some awful.


----------



## bkeeler10

Well, I'm hoping to do a complete revamp of my system this year. I haven't had any changes to my system since 2008 (with the exception of a blu-ray player when HD-DVD didn't turn out so well . . .)

The main motivation is to add extensive room treatment and a projector with AT screen. I also want to get serious about optimizing my setup with the help of REW. Up until this point, I've not paid much attention to this aspect, instead allowing Audyssey to do the best it can with my setup. The sound system I have is quite good, but laying out more money for A/V is not in the cards at the moment, so I have to sell everything I have and start over, using only (or at least, mostly :innocent the proceeds from what I sell. I'm hoping to get a quantum leap forward in image quality, and at least equal my audio performance despite having less expensive equipment (room treatment and setup optimization should go a long way toward achieving this goal).

Fortunately for me, I do have industry connections which will allow me to get significant discounts on most of the gear. Looking at Anthem MRX300 for AVR (plus Emotiva XPA3 if it becomes necessary), Oppo 103, a pair of Rythmik sealed subs (DIY boxes), Paradigm Monitor Series 7 or Monitor Audio RX for speakers, JVC RS46 projector and Seymour Centerstage XD screen (with DIY frame). Add some DIY soffit bass traps and first reflection absorbers. 

The trick has proven to be selling what I currently have . . . Hopefully this year it will happen.


----------



## watson b

bkeeler10 said:


> plus Emotiva XPA3 if it becomes necessary


The XPA-3 is on sale until the end of the month. Mine is ordered.


----------



## watson b

I am looking to redo my audio over the next few months as well add room treatments. The UMC-200 and XPA-3 will be here in a few weeks. DIY LCR and sub will follow. DIY room treatments will fall in there somewhere (probably filling in during the low spots in the budget).

I was thinking about starting a master thread for the whole thing since it will involve a months long process and several sub-forums like DIY speakers, DIY subs, Equalization and Calibration, and Acoustics. It wouldn't involve much building, but would the main thread belong in the HT Design and Construction section?

I'm new here, but I like this place so far. Seems more "homey" and helpful than some other places.


----------



## bkeeler10

watson b said:


> The XPA-3 is on sale until the end of the month. Mine is ordered.


Yes I have noticed that. I doubt I will be ready in time unfortunately


----------



## ALMFamily

watson b said:


> I am looking to redo my audio over the next few months as well add room treatments. The UMC-200 and XPA-3 will be here in a few weeks. DIY LCR and sub will follow. DIY room treatments will fall in there somewhere (probably filling in during the low spots in the budget).
> 
> I was thinking about starting a master thread for the whole thing since it will involve a months long process and several sub-forums like DIY speakers, DIY subs, Equalization and Calibration, and Acoustics. It wouldn't involve much building, but would the main thread belong in the HT Design and Construction section?
> 
> I'm new here, but I like this place so far. Seems more "homey" and helpful than some other places.


I think I would start a master thread in the construction forum. Then, when you start a project that falls into one of the sub forums, start a thread there and then just post a pic of the end result with a link in your master thread.

Will be looking for it!


----------



## DruNewp

I just completed my DIY Home Theater a week ago, so my only goal right now is to personalize the space a bit more (posters, memorabilia, etc) and get some new surrounds so I can finally get rid of my Pioneers!!!


----------



## Nitrofreakman

tonyvdb said:


> My plan is to completely re do one of the walls in my Theater as it is that old ugly panel board. It also has no insulation and it divides the basement in half so the furnace room is on the other side. I want to build an av rack into it as well so all my equipment will be out of sight but easily accessible from behind.


Ha, that's one of my planned projects, too a tee, minus the panels boards lol..my left wall is my furnace room/RC workshop wall, and it isn't insulated. I'm cutting a hole and building a rack for my audio equipment, and hopefully moving my subs under my TV( assuming they sound good there ), and will use Roxul Safe n Sound for sound to hopefully reduce the sound of the furnace bleeding into my HT room.

I also started building acoustic panels, ( 4 so far, along with a corner bass trap, 6 more panels to go ), I also need to learn how to use REW and learn how to interpret the results.

As far as equipment, I want to buy a Sunfire Cinema Grand amp, and maybe a PS4 when they become available..hopefully, this will keep me happy for a while.

..but my biggest goal for my HT this year, is to actually use and enjoy it more, instead of constantly trying to tweak things, especially since I'm happy with it already lol :unbelievable:


----------



## rab-byte

With 2013 in full swing I've gotten my basic C4 single room installed (hc-250 and SR-259 w/site license)

But now it looks like my wife and I will be moving from Nola to the Baton Rouge area. That means ill be tearing down the system and reinstalling everything at the new house. 

Originally my plan was to transition from 2.1 to 5.1 in the living room but now I'm thinking more about integrating lighting into the C4 with living room lights and maybe back lighting my display and electrostats.

5.1 is still on the table but I'm not sure if wire runs will be plausible in the new apartment. 

Other possible projects include:
Installing rack rails in the TV stand

Adding zone2 speakers to the porch and bedroom.

Switching up amplification(upa-2 right now but I have a parasound and carver amp that my take its place) 

Unfortunately this move is so my wife can go back to school so funds may be tight for the foreseeable future.


----------



## boxerdog

New for 2013 I added two PSA XS-30 Subs. They transformed my Theater to a new level.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41587&stc=1&d=1365968000


----------



## hjones4841

New subs are always a great idea for a HT upgrade.


----------



## hyghwayman

Added a SB13-Ultra :teenieyes:
Next up room measurements, sub EQ and any treatments that may be needed.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using HT Shack


----------



## JBrax

hyghwayman said:


> Added a SB13-Ultra
> My 7.1 system is now complete, next up room measurements, sub EQ and any treatments that may be needed.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using HT Shack


That's one big addition!


----------



## hyghwayman

boxerdog said:


> New for 2013 I added two PSA XS-30 Subs. They transformed my Theater to a new level.
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41587&stc=1&d=1365968000


Very nice looking room there boxerdog and I bet those two PSA's filled your room very nicely. What did you use to eq them to play nice together?


----------



## H_Roark

Hello all! I just received my new addition, a Definitive Reference sub! 111lbs of triple 14" damage! Whoo hoo!


----------



## caper26

I fully renovated the 2.1 room. Same equipment. 
Before

After:


New wall art for the HT room. 20X30 poster created with Picasa, printed at walmart for $23.
 

The NOW PLAYING sign is a rescue from a theater in Alberta.
I printed the movie covers at wal-mart, for a total of $20.
All the glass frame-less frames came with the big sign my wife found on a local buy & sell site.



Same gear. If time permits, will be building a SDX10 with 2 passive radiators which will be the 3rd DIY sub in the HT room.


----------



## boxerdog

Still deciding weather to go for the Beringer FBD dsp1124 or the mini dsp 2X4 in a box. For now just using Yamaha's YPAO and moving the subs around to get flatter REW Measurements. Still show a great deal of ringing on the waterfall graphs though.


----------



## boxerdog

hyghwayman said:


> Very nice looking room there boxerdog and I bet those two PSA's filled your room very nicely. What did you use to eq them to play nice together?


Still deciding weather to go for the Beringer FBD dsp1124 or the mini dsp 2X4 in a box. For now just using Yamaha's YPAO and moving the subs around to get flatter REW Measurements. Still show a great deal of ringing on the waterfall graphs though.


----------



## hyghwayman

Rear surrounds went up today :T










Another look / angle of the surrounds


----------



## TheLaw612

hyghwayman said:


> Rear surrounds went up today :T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another look / angle of the surrounds


Your hanging BS21's always crack me up


----------



## hyghwayman

:thankyou:


----------



## jefny

I am planning to add a second sub to my 7.1 system. I have the SVS 39 PC plus (about 5 years old) and going strong. SVS has a matching sub (a little more amplification) to go into my left corner (my current SVS is in the right corner).

My projector is 4 years old (Infocus X10) which is doing fine. Bulb prices have dropped. If I get another bulb I will hold off on a projector upgrade.


----------



## hjones4841

You will really get a benefit from a second sub. Two things to try: if you are pleased with the frequency response where the first one is, put the second one beside it. You will get a coupling effect (co-location) between the two if they are less than 1/4 wavelength or so apart at the lowest frequencies.

If you are having frequency response irregularities due to room modes, try putting the second one in different places to see which sounds best. Better yet, use the free REW software here at HTS with a calibrated mic and get qualitative results.

Oh, a new projector bulb is always a good idea.


----------



## FlashJim

I have a living room setup and I'm spinning everything around to face the opposite wall. Lots of work to move the IB and in wall cables.


----------



## FlashJim

Caper, you have teeny, tiny mice holes and mice with long tails.


----------



## asarose247

After some REW, in April I decided to build a 24" wide BF THT-LP with BASH 300 for my small (900 ft3) room. It ended up behind my seat and there is need for some more REW, but after hearing it for just a few well chosen scenes, I was WOWED! TOPGUN on BD was an AV treat. pictures at williamtomkiel.imgur.com

The current build / upgrade for my living room (5000 ft3) is 2 30" wide BF THT-LP's. I want to get the midi interface and use my 1124p for whatever EQ is needed.
I want to finish and have them available for my retirement party.


----------



## hjones4841

asarose247 said:


> my retirement party.


Nice to see another member retiring. I did it in January of last year and never looked back. 40 years with the same company doing the same stuff was enough for me:bigsmile:


----------



## GhostB.C.

Is not 2013 the year of the diy subwoofer???

I will make one or two this fall.


----------



## hjones4841

GhostB.C. said:


> Is not 2013 the year of the diy subwoofer???
> 
> I will make one or two this fall.


The more subs, the happier the HT owner.


----------



## caper26

GhostB.C. said:


> Is not 2013 the year of the diy subwoofer???
> 
> I will make one or two this fall.


I am upgrading my drivers in my DIY (2) to SDX12 woofers. I will need to build a new cabinet as well. I still have yet another (SDX10) in the garage that needs building


----------



## asarose247

Year of the sub?
more like year of the subS!
I've built 3 this spring and summer. first DIY's ever. It can be captivating. SERIOUSLY
I will say that my twin 30" THTLP's got done in just under 8 weeks, including the fabric covering.
Retirement rocks! (so far)
pictures at: williamtomkiel.imgur.com
now I have to move them inside for evaluation. Its already been debated: XT32 first and then REW and the 1124p OR
some other combo. 
It's gonna be all good.
Anybody got anything to say about BFM "DAVIDS"? to replace my Klipsch F-3"s? Onkyo 818 xo is 80 hz.


----------



## jbrown15

Well 2013 has seen me upgrade to dual XS30 subs, and I also bought three JTR 228HT speakers to run as my LCR setup to go along with the two pairs of Axiom QS8's I use for surrounds. I recently just bought a Sherbourn PA 7-350 amp to run my LCR's. I wasn't planning on getting it but it was hard to pass up at the close out price they were selling for. So I guess I'll now power all of my speakers from it.

On top of that I'm just about to start redoing the front of my theatre room and install a front stage/false wall and hide everything behind it. And to top it off I really think I'm going to get a JTR Orbit Shifter ULF sub to replace my dual XS30's.


----------



## mvision7m

So far in 2013 I've added an SVS SB13-Ultra subwoofer, an Emotiva XPA-3 and a Panasonic 65ZT60 to my home theater set up and all is lovely in the world.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Stuff I picked up this year:

Marantz MM9000 amp
Alto APX1500 amp for my subs
Pioneer RA-E64B AV Rack
CSL calibrated Dayton UMM-6 for use with REW and Equalizer APO (so awesome!) on my HTPC
X-Rite i1Display Pro
Fractal Designs Node 304 HTPC case and a couple of 3TB HDD's.

Next year it's going to be an ESL center to match the rest of my system. New sub boxes. Possibly a new Pre/Pro.


----------



## hjones4841

Sounds like a great upgrade. 

I suppose we will start a new thread for next year in January.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Well 2014 right around to corner so ask me again in 2014 and i'll see how things go


----------



## Mike0206

My whole system is new for 2013. Looking to add a subwoofer soon to the mix and hopefully it will be before the end of the year. Planning on converting the den into a Two channel audio only room complete with a turntable but not sure yet if that is doable. All it requires is money and WAF approval and in my situation, the money is harder to come by. Lol! I have a very understanding wife.


----------



## skank

Big upgrade for me.
Going from a setup in the livingroom to a dedicated one.
Pics & stuff in the showcase part of the forum


----------



## Savjac

I have not upgraded anything, I have been pretty satisfied. Got laid off in August so the only upgrade I see is paint, I would really like to darken the room a bit including the hallway stairs leading to the HT room.


----------



## asarose247

Some initial REW and multixt32 with the 818 indicates that I would like to supplement the power with a 5 or 7 channel amp to primarily run the surrounds, rear surrounds and hi fronts. If its a 7 channel amp, then also the center.
The best move after that will have to be room treatment, the "slap" echo is too lively yet.
q/w COD black ops plays with a great presence . . .


----------



## joonbug99

Attempting to install a DIY masking system. Would love for it to be motorized.


----------



## ALMFamily

joonbug99 said:


> Attempting to install a DIY masking system. Would love for it to be motorized.


If you could, I would love to see a build thread for this as it is something I have considered doing as well...


----------



## hjones4841

When I started this thread I did not know how popular it would be. Based on the number of posts, I think we will have one for 2014.

For fun, take a look at what you posted earlier this year and update us on your progress and the results.


----------



## ALMFamily

ALMFamily said:


> My plan is to finish construction and then move on to building the kit speakers I got from Danny and then a sonosub!


A great idea above Harry!

I did finish construction, but I have not built the kit speakers or a sonosub and more than likely will not finish either of those this year... 

On the plus side, I will be starting on the "foyer" area in a couple of weeks.


----------



## tonyvdb

This year I went from this:










To this:


----------



## mpompey

mpompey said:


> My hope is to upgrade my receiver this year. The 1800 is getting long in the tooth. I'm looking for something to support 9.2.
> 
> Been with Yamaha for awhile but am thinking of going over to an Integra DTR or Onkyo brand 9.2 receiver. Looking for ability to crossover different speakers at different settings, Audyssey, HDMI 3D capable, Network capable, and Dolby Volume.


I did a lot this year with my room:

1. I upgraded from the Yammy 1800 -> Onkyo 3009. 
2. I added in IIz speakers to the front soundstage 
3. Built DIY acoustic panels for the front soundstage, left wall, and rear door.
4. Built some DIY DVD/Blu-ray storage shelves
5. Built DIY cabinet rack

Projects that are currently underway:

* Building DIY laminate screen

Projects in the Maybe bin:

* Building decoupled projector mount
* Possibly upgrading SVS PB10 subs to SVS SB12s or SB13s
* Adding Split A/C & Heating to room


----------



## mpednault

Building my dedicated HT in my basement! I started construction about a three weeks ago, but had been researching and designing for at least two years using HTS as the great resource that it is. I'm currently at the framing stage and won't be anywhere near close to done by 2014 but I do plan on being "finished" with the room and using it by 2015. Typing those years instantly just put this project into perspective for me... I'm that far away from using it!?! :rubeyes:


----------



## fmw

I made many changes this year. It all started with the TV set. My old 42" wore out and developed black streaks across the screen. So I replaced it with a new LG 55" LED unit - wonderful TV. While I was at it I decided to replace my old early adopter Sony blu-ray player only because it took forever and a day to boot. blu-ray players are cheap so I bought a new Panasonic. More on that later.

One thing leads to another so I decided to fix up the bedroom system which didn't have a blu-ray player. I bought a cheap Samsung player because it fit in the tiny space I had for it in the cabinet and An AV receiver so I could use it. The blu-ray's been fine. My wife hated the speakers in the bedroom (a 1990's sub sat system from Boston Acoustics) and suggested I put some speakers like we had downstairs (Epos M15) in its place and give it to Goodwill. 

So, I brought the Epos speakers upstairs and installed them in the bedroom and ordered a pair of EMP Towers to replace them for the family room. In the meantime we started missing the bass from the Boston subwoofer module and we started missing the bass in the family room as well because the amp in my old B&W sub died. I put a new amp in the sub only to decide that I didn't like the sound of the sub anyway so I took it upstairs to replace the missing sub there.

Obviously you can't do home theater without a sub. I wanted a sealed sub for the family room because I prefer the sound of them and I wanted a 15" to make up partially for the extension I would have to give up with sealed unit. Sealed 15's are hard to find and pretty expensive so I did a DIY. That turned out very well and both systems are performing nicely.

One more upgrade, however. The Panasonic blu-ray had a serious problem. It was too fussy about the condition of blu-ray discs and since we rent from Netflix it wouldn't play half of them and we would have to play them on the cheap Samsung upstairs. No problem. I ordered a new and larger Samsung to replace the panasonic and I'm done for 2013. Whew! Well I may still get a matching center channel for the EMP's.

Here's a shot of the family room setup (with the former panasonic blu-ray player) and a separate shot of my home made 15" sealed subwoofer.


----------



## mpompey

Just think how good it will be by 2015. Besides you may end up finishing earlier.

Don't be tempted to rush through it. You'll always wished you hadn't in the end.


----------



## hjones4841

tonyvdb said:


> This year I went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:


Impressive! And congrats on the upgrade.


----------



## asarose247

Just in time for my first (unlisted) birthday as a retired guy
I just bought an Emotiva UPA 7 amp (ebay). 
After referencing page 14 of my 818 manual, I'll easily be able to power up as a 9.2 system.
Would appreciate any info on how to bypass the 80 hz cut off to the subs (Multiext32 did ok with that!)
(2 30" BF THTLP's with 2 Bash 300's).
I can see a "largish" minidsp on the horizon for a few select channels . . .
and then there is that tempting "lowarhorn" build recently debued , an easy build but BIG, over on AVS . . .
if you're reading this you may have already or will be reading that.
I LOVE THIS STUFF!


----------



## Tweaked05

I just ordered a Marantz SR7008 AVR. Should be here early next week.


----------



## Mike0206

Tweaked05 said:


> I just ordered a Marantz SR7008 AVR. Should be here early next week.


 nice choice!


----------



## rab-byte

I just entered the drawing for the AV7701 

I did however just get my motion 30 center and motion 15s as surround... finally sporting 5.1!

System however are never done. Both my blu-ray and 5-disc are starting to go out. My 5 disc's tray is starting to stick in the open and closed position. I have decided this is a design flaw with Yamaha multi-disc transports. The drawer comes out too far. 

My blu-ray has some kind of a short in it that will intermediately cut the LCD display off and kill IR control. I've determined this to be a short because sometimes in a scene with heavy bass the LCD will flicker. 

Up next an oppo unless I can find a well made 5-disc DVD-A/SACD player not from Yamaha.


----------



## ericzim

rab-byte said:


> I just entered the drawing for the AV7701
> 
> I did however just get my motion 30 center and motion 15s as surround... finally sporting 5.1!
> 
> System however are never done. Both my blu-ray and 5-disc are starting to go out. My 5 disc's tray is starting to stick in the open and closed position. I have decided this is a design flaw with Yamaha multi-disc transports. The drawer comes out too far.
> 
> My blu-ray has some kind of a short in it that will intermediately cut the LCD display off and kill IR control. I've determined this to be a short because sometimes in a scene with heavy bass the LCD will flicker.
> 
> Up next an oppo unless I can find a well made 5-disc DVD-A/SACD player not from Yamaha.


Good stuff that Motion series. It has been my experience that an open circuit causes the flicker of the LCD and sometimes reflowing the solder on the main boards will take care of it, so if you are handy with a soldering iron you might be able to fix the Blu-ray player. Sorry to hear about the 5 disk changer :sad:


----------



## seanpatrick

I upgraded _everything_ - lol.  

Denon 1913 > Denon X 4000
7 Fluance SX series speakers > 9 PSB IMAGE speakers
1 sub > 2 klipsch subs > 2 SVS PC12s ( I upgraded twice in the same year!)
nothing > Audiosource AMP 100 ( for my heights )

Now that I'm done I still find myself constantly perusing Canuck audio forum's for the next great thing, but so far common sense has prevailed. Hopefully I'll be smart and keep this set up for several years before upgrading again. Not likely though


----------



## hjones4841

Almost time to start the 2014 thread, but still please update us on your progress this year. 

As for me, one significant upgrade was a Synology server setup for hard drive based access to a lot of TV shows, which I have recorded over several years by dumping them from a DirecTV DVR to my PC using a Colossus capture card. Then I use Videoredo to edit out commercials. The cost of Videoredo is easily made up by reduction of hard drive space, since a typical hour TV show has 19-20 minutes of commercials.

I also added a pair of Hsu Research MBM mid bass modules behind the MLP recliner to add a little extra visceral feel to LFE.


----------



## mvision7m

Replaced my Panasonic TC-P55VT30 plasma with a 65" ZT60 plasma (both pro calibrated) and replaced my Yamaha RX-V3800 AVR with a Marantz AV/8801 processor.


----------



## Tweaked05

mvision7m said:


> Replaced my Panasonic TC-P55VT30 plasma with a 65" ZT60 plasma (both pro calibrated) and replaced my Yamaha RX-V3800 AVR with a Marantz AV/8801 processor.


Nice choice on that Marantz. If I could afford separates, that would have been my choice as well.


----------



## mvision7m

Tweaked05 said:


> Nice choice on that Marantz. If I could afford separates, that would have been my choice as well.


Thanks. So far so good with it. Definitely a step up from my previous AVR. 

If I had the extra dough my first choice would have been either a Classè SSP-800 or an Anthem D2V 3D. My second choices would have been between a Krell Foundation or an Arcam AV/888. 

Although the 8801 is in a slightly lower performance/price class than any of those processors, I believe it's overall performance in the grand scheme isn't really that far behind any of them if it's even behind at all. A solid piece for sure and I have yet to really tweak it to higher performance.


----------



## jbbritto

I've undertaken major upgrades this year! I am carrying over from 2012 a pair of B&W CM1's as my mains and a Denon 2112ci.

This year I've added an Oppo BDP-103, a Synology NAS with 6x3TB WD Reds, B&W HTM2D2 center and a JL Audio f-113 sub. I've also upgraded all of my cables to Audioquest Rocket 88's.

Planned upgrades for 2014:
-upgrading mains to B&W 803D and moving the CM1's to my rear surrounds.
-investigating separates, namely a Krell foundation pre/pro, along with Krell or McIntosh amps. The Mcintosh's have a little too much color for me but they might make the cut.

2015:
-Hopefully a second f-113
-display


----------



## Otis857

Back in August, Mrs Otis bought me an OPPO BDP 103 for my birthday, Thats been my only upgrade in a while now. Still running active Linn 5140's and a Rel Storm sub with a Marantz SR 6004 used as a pre-amp and a 54" Panasonic Plasma. Decent system that makes me happy happy happy! Good thing, med bills are keeping me out of the HiFi shops these days.


----------



## hjones4841

Oppo makes fine players, yes indeed! Sorry for the medical bills. Maybe 2014 will be better!


----------



## Otis857

hjones4841 said:


> Oppo makes fine players, yes indeed! Sorry for the medical bills. Maybe 2014 will be better!


Thanks for the well wishes. I wish it was better too, but unfortunately 2013 is going to spill into 2014 for both me & Mrs Otis. Oh well, the (only) good side to it is we will be able to spend more time in front of the HT system & catch up on my DVRed movies.


----------



## Savjac

Time to start over on my HT, 2013 was not the best year for making it right. Such an odd shape, it may never work right but I will give it a try.


----------



## gdstupak

Technically this is not a HT change since this is specifically for music, but....

This Christmas I bought myself a turntable, Pro-ject Debut Carbon. I have not had or listened with a turntable since 1988. I got the turntable because my parents have many LP's that we don't have digital versions of, so I wanted to hear some different music. 

This is not the proper thread to have a vinyl vs digital war..er.. discussion. So I have made comments as to my experience in the Two Channel Audio section....
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...y-years-pro-ject-debut-carbon.html#post664376


----------



## Mike0206

Got me an Oppo 103D last week as an upgrade to my HT for 2013


----------



## rselby

well this year I have added a few things...an ONKYO tx nr 818, a pair of cerwin vega CLS 215, and a pair of cerwin vega RE 30, and matching center CLS 6...and may be adding an Emotiva xpa5 and putting (2) of my onkyo M 504 up for sale....so a few changes


----------

